# Why aren't shotguns tacticool?



## NCBuckeye (Oct 26, 2011)

I am a CHP holder and carry a Glock 19 or Kahr PM9 where permitted; these are my primaries and I train with them appropriately.

Over the past 2-3 days I have put a lot of thought into home defense shotgun for a series of blog posts and I am beginning to think I looked past the shotgun.

For the military that may have lengthy engagements in both distance and duration, rifles with 30 round magazines make sense. So does selecting a weapon with powerful, light weight and small ammunition since it will likely need to be carried by troops. But for home defense, where you are less likely to fight a significant number of attackers, at great range and where the fight will likely come. Light weight, small ammunition capable of shooting 800-1000 yds seems like both over kill and additional liability.

A 12 or 20 gauge shooting 3,4 or 00 buck carries equal power AND will likely dump it all into a human; after 10-15 yards the pattern spreads to a size where the pellets begin to act individual and penetrate less than rifle ammo due to their lower sectional density; and they are cheaper to buy.

I love my BCM Middy, and my M1A, and I am currently jones'n to build a 18" bolt action .308 wood stock "do it all" rifle, but I am starting to think a 20 ga auto loader with a cut down barrel may be the more pragmatic choice.

What do you think?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I actually have a cut down .410 loaded with #4 buck sitting by my bed. It's only a single shot with a shell holder around the stock, but the trusty .40s&w is always within reach as well. The 410 will do the job at 30ft which is about as far away as anyone could be in my house and still be within sight. Also less margin for error with the scatter gun which is always a plus in a fight for survival..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a 12 gauge ithica with the deer slayer II barrel my lode of choice is between ##2, #1, or bb. Here's my reasoning.... Smaller holes to patch in the wall if you do have to shoot, highly unlikely to pass through the house into the next one for those that live in suburb/city. Also it you look at the impact of a duck you shoot at say 30feet away with any of those loads it has no problem knocking them down and I believe all the layers of feathers are a little tougher then a winter jacket.... This is just my two cents.... The scatter gun has always been my choice for in home defense 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say more regular Joe's sleep next to a 12 ga than any thing else, including shiny black zombie killers.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Like shorebound, an Ithaca Model 37, 12 ga, with smooth bore deerslayer barrel, and dbl ought buck is hard to beat. One round of 00 Buckshot is the equivalent of a whole magazine of .380 in a mousegun. Or, you can go "tacticool" and get you one of these:
Remington 870 with all the goodies--


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My bedside is a 20 gauge loaded with #3 buck. My carry handgun is always at bedside as well. If i hear them coming in a first floor door, the shotgun gets the nod. If i hear them bursting in my room and not before, it's the handgun.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

mossberg street sweeper is a good choice also. http://www.thegunsource.com/item/52...uns_MSBRG_SPC_590_12_20_CYL_8RD_PG_PRKZD.aspx


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

My Mossberg 500 with a Surefire pump and Knox stock. Started off as a 500 Cruiser.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a nice boom stick ya got sharp!!! What did that fore grip run ya if you don't mind me askin


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nothin but wood and steel for me, Smith & Wesson 3000 12 ga


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice gun Sharp!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Orlando I am very envious s&w is just a bad ass gun manufacture from tc to hand guns and shot guns I have ne'er had a bad thing to say about their style or functionality...... How ever their price on the other hand... That's a new can of worms 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

shorebound said:


> Orlando I am very envious s&w is just a bad ass gun manufacture from tc to hand guns and shot guns I have ne'er had a bad thing to say about their style or functionality...... How ever their price on the other hand... That's a new can of worms
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


That Smith & Wesson 3000 was a State Police shotgun. Looks like it was fired very little, hardly any wear to the parkerizing.
I also have a slug barrel for it.
Paid around $170.00 as I remember


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

shorebound said:


> That's a nice boom stick ya got sharp!!! What did that fore grip run ya if you don't mind me askin
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._



Thanks. 

MSRP on that forend is $315, I think I paid just a little less than that. I'll have to look and find the receipt. 

http://www.surefire.com/621FA-Shotgun-Forend


----------

